# Animal Crossing or Super Smash Bros?



## scrunch (Dec 26, 2008)

I would have to go with Animal Crossing, just because I dont get bored with it


----------



## Jiya (Dec 26, 2008)

Super Smash Bros hands down, people who get bored with it are those who lack friends to play it with.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 26, 2008)

..why is this a question?


----------



## Micah (Dec 27, 2008)

They're two completely different games...

...but Smash Bros owns all.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 27, 2008)

This thread is fail I don't see the poll option "The Legend of Zelda".


----------



## Kyle (Dec 27, 2008)

SSBB is more fun.
AC: CF has supierior online.

I'm not voting. However if you consider the series in general, I'd go for Smash Bros.


----------



## MygL (Dec 27, 2008)

uhmm AHH i love both like i never get tired of both
AC internet is good
keep getting better on SSB to find out that evry1 beats u

voting for SSB cuz i know since N64 and had alot of fun with friends and AC and dun have too much multiplayer NON online like 5 months ago


----------



## Roel (Dec 27, 2008)

Animal Crossing, more fun than Super Smash Bros


----------



## Joe (Dec 27, 2008)

i didnt like  ssbb i loved animal crossing.


----------



## Wraiths (Dec 27, 2008)

I like AC. I love it. But I don't like to play it because my brother and his girlfriend rip on me all the time for it. "It's for 5 year olds" "You don't really like it" "What a waste of a christmas present"

 I try to ignore it but I'm kinda of sick of them doing so I avoid playing it. And they don't rip on me when I play SSBB


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Dec 27, 2008)

MKW is better than both.


----------



## blue2kid3 (Dec 27, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> This thread is fail I don't see the poll option "The Legend of Zelda".


zelda hands down dont matter what one just any


----------



## SilverCyrus (Dec 27, 2008)

SSBB for sure......best wii game yet


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 27, 2008)

I have had some of my best memories playing Smash Bros. I would have to pick Smash Bros hands down.


----------



## Rossss (Dec 27, 2008)

For me they are very close. I really enjoy both games, but I'm gonna have to go with Animal Crossing.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 27, 2008)

SilverCyrus said:
			
		

> SSBB for sure......best wii game yet


Lies. Super Mario Galaxy > SSBB


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 27, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> SilverCyrus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SMG was *CEN-2.0-SORD*.
Sunshine had far superior gameplay.


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 27, 2008)

LOL Animal Crossing is getting PWNED on it's own forum. xDDD
I've never played SSB so IDK...


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 27, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> LOL Animal Crossing is getting PWNED on it's own forum. xDDD
> I've never played SSB so IDK...


Animal Crossing owns all.


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 27, 2008)

I know, but when I voted it was a tie @.@


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 27, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't like Sunshine all that much F.l.u.d.d. = Fail IMO Super Mario Galaxy has epic music and i'm suprised at how well they managed to make the planet thing, but no matter how many mario games they make Mario 64 > All.


----------



## Micah (Dec 27, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 27, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fludd was amazing.
Whenever I play Mario now I feel naked without it.


----------



## Link (Dec 27, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> This thread is fail I don't see the poll option "The Legend of Zelda".


THIS.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 27, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will admit Fludd was fun and interesting but I just don't like the idea of using a water gun to kill dirt, wow talking about mario makes me wanna go play mario 64.....


----------



## Link (Dec 27, 2008)

I believe Sunshine was a physics test at most.
Galaxy, to, though it was really good.
64, though it lacks stuff, and graphics, was really groundbreaking.


----------



## NikoKing (Dec 27, 2008)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> MKW is better than both.


*Barfs*

. If it is the series you mean, Then Smash is better.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Dec 27, 2008)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o=
U MONSTER!!!
MKW>chuck norris>SSBB>AC>Boom blox>you>excitebike


----------



## NikoKing (Dec 27, 2008)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mariokartwii Just made the karts look stupider. Hence, Mario _KART_ wii.


----------



## Link (Dec 27, 2008)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fail. I come at top, you are obviously an infadel of the Linkese (?) cause.


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 27, 2008)

How can Animal Crossing be tied with Smash Bros????
I mean c'mon people!! ITS *SMASH BROS* the greatest series evah!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Dec 27, 2008)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, it should technically be called FunkyKongBikeWii


----------



## Princess (Dec 27, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUNSHINE SUCKED i mean like wtf best ever had to be the original but N64 was my all time fav. Apparently Galaxy is supposed to be Super Mario 64 2.
According to Nintendo Sunshine was their worse Mario adventure game and I agree. i mean like fludd was nice and all but whered did all those real mario moves go? '(


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 27, 2008)

Smash Bros owns this already. What a stupid question. :U


----------



## Dragorium15 (Dec 27, 2008)

Original Smash Bros > Melee > AC > AC:WW > AC:CF >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> SSBB


----------



## Kyle (Dec 27, 2008)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Melee > Original Smash Bros > AC > AC:WW > AC:CF >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> SSBB


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 27, 2008)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Melee > Original Smash Bros > AC > AC:WW > AC:CF >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> SSBB


I might have to disagree with you on that one  <_< 
But we all have our own opinions   
Why do you dislike brawl so much?


----------



## scrunch (Dec 27, 2008)

Tom said:
			
		

> Smash Bros owns this already. What a stupid question. :U


 :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  How was this a stupid question? :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 27, 2008)

Muffins said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because Smash Bros. owns all


----------



## scrunch (Dec 27, 2008)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Muffins said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that is your opinion....   I love Animal crossing...


----------



## Pachein (Dec 27, 2008)

Brawl


----------



## NikoKing (Dec 27, 2008)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Original Smash Bros > Melee > AC > AC:WW > AC:CF >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> SSBB


^ This guy is correct.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 27, 2008)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost. 

Original Smash Bros > Melee >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> SSBB >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.AC > AC:WW > AC:CF


----------



## Princess (Dec 27, 2008)

i voted 4 brawl..sad to see ac losing on an ac forum.. 
btw why isnt zelda a choice?
>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 27, 2008)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Melee > Original Smash Bros > AC > AC:CF > AC:WW >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> SSBB


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 27, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> i voted 4 brawl..sad to see ac losing on an ac forum..
> btw why isnt zelda a choice?
> >


You might as well ask why Bionic Commando isn't an option.

Because this poll is between two game series, obviously.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Dec 27, 2008)

Why isn't MKW up there???


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 27, 2008)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Why isn't MKW up there???


You might as well ask why Bionic Commando isn't an option.

Because this poll is between two game series, obviously.


----------



## Kyle (Dec 27, 2008)

WHY ISN'T BATTLETOADS UP THAR?


----------



## KK Rider (Dec 27, 2008)

Here's the facts:

Animal Crossing= Lots of items and playtime
Brawl=Lots and lots of modes and best multi player around.

Animal Crossing would definitely appeal to more people but brawl is the ultimate hardcore game.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Dec 27, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only put AC above SSBB because SSBB was horrible.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 27, 2008)

KK Rider said:
			
		

> Here's the facts:
> 
> Animal Crossing= Lots of items and playtime
> Brawl=Lots and lots of modes and best multi player around.
> ...


Brawl is a casual game that I only pick up and play like once a month.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 27, 2008)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But AC is worse.

And I would think Brawl would be the superior choice. You can just pick-up and go with friends. It's an easy game to play.


----------



## KK Rider (Dec 27, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> KK Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well... :r 

I suppose it CAN be casual but it can also be hardcore and i believe more hardcore players play it than casual.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 27, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's in your opinion, in mine AC is the superior series, but they all fail compared to the almighty power of Zelda.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 27, 2008)

Eh.
Never found the appeal of Zelda games.
I could only force myself to finish Twilight Princess.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 27, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Eh.
> Never found the appeal of Zelda games.
> I could only force myself to finish Twilight Princess.


That's because some games appeal to some more then others.


----------



## NikoKing (Dec 27, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. You're more correct I guess. XD. I'd go with DragonFlamez.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Dec 27, 2008)

KK Rider said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Melee is way more hardcore than Brawl. I only play MKW hardcore. c=


----------



## Micah (Dec 28, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And maybe Smash Bros appeals to him more than AC and Zelda.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 28, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why I take the time to type "IMO".


----------



## Trent (Dec 28, 2008)

Animal Crossing, by far. Super Smash Bros. always gets boring after an hour of playing it.


----------



## traceuser12 (Dec 28, 2008)

well as in franchise it would be super smash bros because melee and the original was great animal crossing franchise gives more freedom of live pay off loans get a part time job run around and do whatever u want super smash bros u get to beat your opponent down to the ground that is fun on animal crossing you jabber your mouth at the other townspeople. overall it would be super smash bros that is better but when it comes to online Animal crossing is superior


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 28, 2008)

Trent said:
			
		

> Animal Crossing, by far. Super Smash Bros. always gets boring after an hour of playing it.


Not how I play it xD
Smash Bros. lasts me for years. It is the ultimate game for long play times xD


----------



## beakmanthegreat (Dec 29, 2008)

If you have good custom stages, the game stays fun longer.

I've got one stage where you try to smash people out the top of the box, but the blocks at the top might save you. Overall, the whole tone of the matches there stay lighthearted and fun, because skill won't help you there.


----------



## Vivi (Dec 29, 2008)

I think both of these games are good, but you shouldn't compare them because they are two completely different games.


----------



## SamXX (Dec 30, 2008)

With this being mainly an AC forum, i'd say AC would win..


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 30, 2008)

smash is cool
in the next one they should let you load your ac character to battle


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 30, 2008)

xXSyKikXx said:
			
		

> smash is cool
> in the next one they should let you load your ac character to battle


That would be fail :O
AC characters would have no moves  >_<


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Dec 30, 2008)

i mean... super smash bros. has a lot to keep you entertained, but so does animal crossing. AC is also a game you play over a long period of time, whereas SSBM is done if you don't have others to play with after a certain point.


----------



## Thaddaeus (Dec 30, 2008)

I like then both but brawl wins hands down


----------



## Tiger (Dec 31, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> This thread is fail I don't see the poll option "The Legend of Zelda".


^^ What He said.


----------

